# windows 8 wireless network keeps unconnecting



## Gaytur (Dec 9, 2006)

I have a hp pavilion elite running windows 8 64 bit.
I have an:
intel R 62566DC-2 gigabit network connection
microsoft kernal debug network adapter
qualcomm atheros 802.11 a/b/g/n dual band network module
I have a motorola surfboard SB6121 modem
I have a linksys wireless n (wrt160nv2) router
** ever since converting to windows 8 a week ago my wireless connection keeps unconnecting. Sometimes I just have to hit the link again for the page i want online and sometimes i have to check my network and sharing center and find that the wireless is not connected. This computer also has a direct connection but other items (ie x box, dvd player) keep going offline. I also cannot homeshare because its says: your network connection must have ipv6 enabled to create or join a homegroup. When i hit homegroup troubleshooter it goes to the troubleshoot network problems. I hit that and it can't identify the problem. I have looked online for a fix but have found nothing like my total issue. Is there anyone that can help me or how can i just start a new network connection.
Thanks.:banghead:


----------



## Gaytur (Dec 9, 2006)

If I run the troubleshooter it says: 
Windows could not automatically detect this network's proxy settings


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Your router may have a box to tick to enable IPv6, but via Network and Sharing Center/Change adapter settings then right click on either the LAN or the Wireless adapter/Properties, there will also be a ticky box to enable IPv6 then repeat to check the other adapter.

From there, you should have the 6to4 adapter installed in Device Manager/View/Show hidden devices/Network adapters which will use Teredo Tunneling to convert IPv6 to IPv4.

If it isn't listed, then you can install it via Device Manager/Action/Add legacy hardware.


----------



## Gaytur (Dec 9, 2006)

I checked and those boxes are checked for both lan and wireless and IPv6 shows up in the hidden devices but I'm still disconnecting and still have this error code


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Have you installed an AV program since upgrading to Win 8 and would you download/run and post a shot of WiFi Inspector Wi-Fi Inspector | Xirrus


----------



## Gaytur (Dec 9, 2006)

I used to have Microsoft Security Essentials before I went to Windows 8 but it was one of the programs that it conflicted with and it said windows 8 has it's own a/v added to it. I'm not sure if that's correct yet. I have run malwarebytes without problems or it finding anything. I used to run superantispyware but it doesn't work anymore. I went to download/run this wi-fi and it gave me the option of (modify/repair/remove) which one to I click on?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes, Win 8 comes with Windows Defender which seems to be MSE rebadged and SAS may not be supported for Win 8 yet.

Installing another active AV on top of Defender would cause problems, which was the reason for my question.

WiFi Inspector is a standalone program that shows your signal strength on the channel that your router is broadcasting on as well as other users - so I'm not sure why you are getting those repair options.

Can you post a screenshot of what you are getting ?


----------



## Gaytur (Dec 9, 2006)

this is it


----------



## Gaytur (Dec 9, 2006)

I just realized I'm getting this because I already have it installed...My bad..anyway do you want me to run it while I know i'm not connected wirelessly or should i click on connect wireless before i run this. *like i said before my main pc is connected to to router but it used to hold the wireless connection also.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes, it requires a wireless connection.

If there aren't any yellow alerts against the Network Adapters in Device Manager, it may still be worth wiring up and uninstalling the Wireless Adapter and let Windows find a suitable driver on the reboot.

Don't tick the box to include the software for this op.


----------



## Gaytur (Dec 9, 2006)

ok here is the xirrus


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

That signal strngth is fine and none of the other users will cause any conflict.

Did you uninstall the wireless adapter via Device Manager then reboot ?

Your Xirrus shot is showing a Windows allocated IP address and not one allocated by DHCP, so try a power cycle first.

Switch off the modem, router and computer and disconnect all cables.

After they've been off for a couple of mins connect just the modem then switch back on and allow to initialize.

Wire up to the router and computer then do the same for the router before finally switching the computer back on.

If you still don't have a wireless connection, then from the cmd prompt as an administrator type and enter these cmds :-

*netsh winsock reset catalog*
*netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*
*netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*
*ipconfig /flushdns*
*ipconfig /release*
*ipconfig /renew*
*ipconfig /registerdns*

Then reboot.

At the cmd prompt type and enter this cmd *ipconfig /all* then copy & paste the output into your next post if you still don't have a wireless connection.

You can also check that all your Network Services are Started and the dependencies to see which one is preventing any of the services from running if you still don't have wireless.

While these are for XP up to Win7, I think you'll be able to apply the Vista and Win7 Defaults for your Win 8.

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) - Default is Off for Vista and Win 7.
Computer Browser 
DHCP Client 
DNS Client 
Network Connections 
Network Location Awareness 
Remote Procedure Call (RPC) 
Server 
TCP/IP Netbios helper 
Wireless Zero Configuration (XP wireless configurations only) 
WLAN AutoConfig (Vista & Windows 7 wireless configurations only) 
Workstation

You can check the services by typing services.msc > Enter from Start

All of these services should be started and their startup type should be automatic or perhaps manual.

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. 

Check each of them to see that they are running.

You could also check the Event Viewer to see if anything is showing up in there.


----------

